

Show HN: Askmee.co – OPEN Multilingual AMA Platform - dontpanicgr
http://www.askmee.co

======
dontpanicgr
The shutdown of Reddit iAMA is not helping the AMA world!

[https://techraptor.net/content/developing-popular-reddit-
sub...](https://techraptor.net/content/developing-popular-reddit-sub-riama-
others-goes-private)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/)

------
crazys
why not [http://ask.me/](http://ask.me/)

~~~
dontpanicgr
How much? I'm joking..

